
Ask HN: How big of a hand does Facebook play in React? - TaizWeb
Hi, I&#x27;m curious about how much Facebook is behind React because I&#x27;m strongly opposed to Facebook due to it&#x27;s privacy policies. I&#x27;m trying to find out Facebook&#x27;s relations to React; is it just something Facebook bought out&#x2F;funds or was it made entirely by engineers at Facebook? I currently know VueJS but I&#x27;ve been considering picking up React because so many jobs seem to require it lately, any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.
======
pdog
React was built entirely by Facebook and all of the top contributors work
there.

[https://github.com/facebook/react/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/facebook/react/graphs/contributors)

------
acemarke
Uh... yeah, that's kind of a silly question.

React was created by Facebook for use at Facebook, and shared with the
community. The React team builds React openly, invites contributions from the
community, and deliberately shares work on the project with the community, but
they also have to work with Facebook's product teams to meet Facebook's
internal needs.

There's a great writeup of React's history at
[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/09/28/our-
first-5...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/09/28/our-
first-50000-stars.html) .

------
smt88
I don't see how using FB tools is related to supporting/opposing FB. Can you
explain?

